# destroy the world!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://ned.ucam.org/~sdh31/misc/destroy.html

heh-heh. Go there. It's pretty neat.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

That's all we need - a website telling someone how to do it!

You know this webmaster is slightly off-kilter when they use terms like "excitingly plausible" when referring to a method of destroying the earth.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes this is just perfect... Now I have to rethink my whole battle plan... Shoulda known I'd need A LOT more string... C'mon Clay think, think!


----------

